# Selenium Overdose... Stupid Lamb Mom



## jacksonmom78 (May 24, 2015)

So we've acquired a dorper lamb. She has White Muscle Disease. She is mow 4 days old. I gave her 1 cc Bo-Se once a day for 3 days. Her breathing is labored now. Reading up further I realize I have overdosed her. How do I correct this?? I don't want to lose her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 25, 2015)

no sure, hoping some others will come on and help you out @GoatWhisper @Bossroo @BrownSheep


----------



## babsbag (May 26, 2015)

It this is truly what is wrong I don't know that there is a way to correct it. Acute selenium poisoning is often fatal.

Hope this isn't the case and that your lamb comes through this ok.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 26, 2015)

I have no idea on what to do with a Se. overdose.  It is best to get a vet involved at this point. Please keep us updated & I hope it all works out for the best


----------



## mysunwolf (May 27, 2015)

Activated charcoal (we have a paste called UAA/Universal Animal Antidote) ASAP can help with Selenium overdose (from this source and this one). After that, you just have to wait it out. I hope that your lamb is okay


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2015)

@mysunwolf  Do you think the charcoal would work for injected Se? I always thought that it only worked on toxins that had been ingested.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 27, 2015)

babs I agree but it would be worth a try since I have heard of no other way to combat a selenium overdose. I've got only one source that points to charcoal combatting an overdose by injection (in this case, of an antibiotic), it's here.


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2015)

Thanks @mysunwolf for the information. It certainly would be worth a try but I had never even considered it for something like that. One reason I love BYH, so much good information.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 28, 2015)

How's she doing?


----------



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2015)

What did the professional say? 
(I'm assuming you did call the vet as soon as you realized Se toxicity was the problem)


----------

